# Those of us with Pacesetter long tubes...



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

Has anyone else experienced the rubber boots on the steering rack melting because of how close they are to the headers? My last GTO after a few months with headers on melted the rubber. Now I have installed another set on a GTO I just bought and thought about wrapping header wrap around the part of the headers closest to the steering rack? Are there any better ideas?


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

the downside to wrapping headers is they rust quicker and most header companies will void any warranty they give. i had to wrap my downpipe on my buick to keep it from cooking contol arm bushings and wheel well.


----------

